#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  世界海洋日   少吃深海魚！！！

## 斯冰菊

*今天世界海洋日　環團籲少吃稀有深海魚*2013年06月08日17:26  

今天6/8是「世界海洋日」，多個環保團體，也舉辦相關活動，綠色和平與海龍王愛地球協會、中研院生物多樣性研究中心，今舉辦「吃永續愛海鮮」記者會，並現場示範永續海洋料理。

綠色和平表示，過去餐桌上常見的赤鯮、白鯧、紅目鰱等，現在都成稀少昂貴魚種，而東港著名的黑鮪魚季，過去10年的捕撈量也減少了近9成5，呼籲民眾可以多吃常見性魚類、養殖魚類如吳郭魚等，少吃稀有或深海魚類。
綠色和平永續海洋記者會，廚房裡的人學家莊祖宜。林挺弘攝

綠色和平永續海洋記者會，綠色和平東亞分部海洋專案主任顏寧(左起)，中研院生物多樣性研究中心博士後研究員廖運志，廚房裡的人學家莊祖宜，海龍王愛地球協會執行長林愛龍。林挺弘攝


人類的魔爪不只在陸地肆虐，也延伸到海洋並破壞生態好多年了。本狼希冀各位友獸也能少吃深海魚，最好不吃哪！！！(五月初才剛看完《最後的藍海》，感觸仍深。)

【蘋果網址】：http://www.appledaily.com.tw/realtim...B5%B7%E9%AD%9A

----------


## wingwolf

←身處內陸就算想吃也很難得可以吃到深海魚(?)
不過目前海洋生態真的已經被破壞得相當嚴重
深海魚又是通常無法或很難人工養殖而需要靠捕撈的
所以，確實，能少吃就少吃，儘管深海魚的營養不錯（哎？

等等竟然錯過了！
不過還是要補上——
*世界海洋日萬歲！*

----------


## 夜眼

拒吃稀有深海魚+1!!!!
許多種類在人類的捕撈及生態環境的破壞之下早已垂危...
同樣，拒吃鯊魚、海豚、鯨魚。
每次看到Discovery頻道上血染海洋便覺心痛。
想起以前的中華鱘←_←

----------


## 狼の寂

同樣拒吃深海魚!!
為保護美麗的大海而發聲!!

近年來因為人類的"過度捕撈"，海洋的漁獲量早已大量的下滑，海洋的生態也因此岌岌可危。

不肖之人採取大量網魚法，導致海洋魚類的數量因此急遽削減。

如今，回首過去我們就會發現人類對於海洋生態造成的傷害有多麼大了!
被破壞的生態要在一夕之間恢復是不可能的，然而破壞所需的時間往往都只有那短暫的一刻鐘。

海洋生態的問題絕對需要各界持續的關注，需要以大家所擁有的力量來共同維護。

希望大家能夠多為了這方面的議題而站出來!


小寂之前時常在21臺 —動物星球頻道看到保護圓頭鯨的節目
當中摻雜著一些血腥的畫面，某些人類不願一改其傳統 —吃鯨魚肉。

當然，這件事並沒有所謂的對與錯。
維護民族的傳統文化固然是件好事，但是現在的鯨魚是保育類，是收到世界組織所保護的，尤其是圓頭鯨的數量也很稀少。

若是一再的遵從傳統，那麼是否以後我們可能就再也見不到此物種了?
難道人類對於自然，對於地球所造成的傷害還不夠多嗎?
(我在這裡並不是想指責什麼人或是什麼民族。


我想說的是，難道我們就不能從開發與維護自然中試圖找出一個平衡點嗎?
Try to find a balance.

地球是屬於所有地球上的生物所共享的
若是我們只顧著自己而不考慮全體的利益，那麼地球會變得怎麼樣呢?
這我可不敢想像...

地球的環境必須由我們來共同守護
既然人類自稱為"萬物之靈"，那麼我們是否又該為了環境付出最大的努力呢? 試圖做出些改變?

環境的守護必須由人人做起，而不是養成一種"搭便車"的習慣

讓我們為了地球環境的將來而共同付出吧!

----------

